# Weg mit der Wampe



## Sin (22. April 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen,

Ich weis, dass hier der eine oder andere Sportbegeisterte durch die Gegend rennt im Forum, deswegen dachte ich, dass der eine oder andere vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich hat was das Sportliche Workout oder die Ernährung angeht.

Also zur Vorgeschichte (kann bei bedarf übersprungen werden :-) )

Ende 2009 nach meiner Ausbildung hatte ich stolze 92 Kilo bei 183cm auf den Rippen. Irgendwie war Burger King mit dem Angebot 5 Burger für 8&#8364; zu verlockend 
So, nun habe ich nach Ernährungsumstellung mein Gewicht auf mittlerweile 75 Kilo reduziert, liege also in einem guten BMI Bereich.
Leider hat sich diese unansehnliche Fettschürze, Wampe, Bierbauch, Waschbärbauch, etc über die Jahre immer gehalten. 

Von Natur aus war ich immer ein fauler Mensch, weswegen ich alles versucht habe ausser Sport (Pillen, Ultraschall, Cremes, etc)

So, seit dem 20.03 habe ich nun den Entschluss gefasst, dass die Wampe definitiv weg muss und bin nun seit einem Monat in einem Intensivtraining.
Das Training besteht aus 6 Sporteinheiten verteilt auf 5 Tage:

- Montags Joggen, leicht - 5km 
- Dienstag Kraftraining bestehend aus: 

Liegestütze 15x3 Einheiten
Langhanteltraining 3x15 Einheiten á 15 Kilo
Crunches mit 15x3 Einheiten
Kniebeugen ebenfalls 15x3 Einheiten mit der Langhantel im Nacken
- Mittwochs Joggen, leicht - 5km 
- Mittwochs Reiten, leichter Trab oder Galopp ca. 30 -45 Minuten
- Donnerstags Kraftraining, selbe Einheiten wie Dienstags
- Freitags: Ruhetag
- Samstags Stepper, ca 45 Minuten, Kraftraining wie oben.
- Sonntag Ruhetag

Mahlzeiten:
- Morgens Naturjoghurt mit 4 Teelöffeln Vollkornmüsli
- Mittags 

kleine Schale Salat bestehend aus Grünzeugs, Tomaten, Mais, Sojabohnen, Möhren - Balsamico/Olivenöl als Sauce
Mageres Fleisch, bevorzugt Hänchenbrust oder Putenfleisch. Selten mal Rindfleisch oder Fisch
- Abends Eispeisen, bevorzugt Hartgekochte Eier, ansonsten Rührei oder auch mal Hüttenkäse - Immer nach dem Training/Workout
- Zwischenmahlzeiten: Ananas, Apfel, Mango bei Bedarf.

Trinken:
- Kraneberger
- ungesüßte Tees
- Kaffee

Randdaten:


BMI = 22
KVI = 80 (Muss definitiv weniger werden)
Bauchumfang 89cm
Körpergröße: 183cm
Körperfettanteil: 14,8%
Gewicht 75 Kilo (manchmal auch 74, schwankt etwas)
Männlich ^^
 
So, nun zum Problem: Ich trainiere nun schon seit einem Monat, Kalorien nehme ich definitiv weniger zu mir als ich verbrauche. Dennoch hat sich bisher nichts geändert. Bauchumfang ist gleich geblieben, Gewicht ist gleich beblieben, Körperfettanteil ist auch gleich geblieben. Was mache ich falsch, bzw an welcher Stelle könnte ich das Training intensivieren?


----------



## Saji (22. April 2012)

Arzt aufsuchen und dein Problem schildern. Diäten und Sportpläne am besten immer mit einem Fachmann besprechen und ausarbeiten lassen, deine Krankenkasse sollte dafür immer ein offenes Ohr haben und entsprechende Angebote parat haben. Alles andere kann schädlich für die Gesundheit und das Wohlbefinden sein.


----------



## orkman (22. April 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> diese unansehnliche Fettschürze, Wampe, Bierbauch, Waschbärbauch, etc über die Jahre immer gehalten.
> 
> - Montags Joggen, leicht - 5km
> - Dienstag Kraftraining bestehend aus:
> ...



ich bin bei weitem keine sportskanone , und war nie wirklich eine , aber soweit ich weiss bleibt die fettschuerze doch und die kann man nur operativ entfernen lassen , indem die haut gestrafft wird etc... wobei die fettschuerze was komplett anderes ist als wampe , bierbauch oder waschbaerbauch ... vllt siehste auch nur so von den genen aus ...
ich waere an deiner stelle mit den 75 kg zufrieden ... ansonsten scheint mir dein training alles zu trainieren ausser die bauchmuskeln ...wenn der bauch weg soll dann mach "abdos" , kenn das deutsche wort nicht mehr
ausserdem kommt mir dein training ein bissl lasch vor ... damals in der schule (vor 4-5 jahren)mussten wir schon alleine 45 liegestuetze machen um uns "aufzuwaermen" ... und dann sind wir auch schon mal 10-20 km gelaufen etc... war eher son militär drill ... mussten auch in einem jahr das militaer training in deren saal manchen ... paramilitaer training oder so hiess das
hab das ganze durchgestanden trotz herzproblemen
alles was ich hier sage , soll nicht boese gemeint sein , ist nur meine meinung , ich weiss ja nicht wie andere das sehen ... ich sprech nur aus meiner erfahrung


----------



## pampam (22. April 2012)

Wie ich das verstehe, hast du bisher nicht regelmäßig (bzw. gar keinen) Sport getrieben.
Vielleicht solltest du langsam anfangen und es nicht gleich übertreiben, sonst hast du garkeine lust mehr. Such dir einfach eine Sportart, die dir Spaß macht und dann mache diese regelmäßig 1-3 mal die Woche.
Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, dass du das mit deiner Ernährung etwas weniger ernst nehmen solltest (wenn du dann regelmäßig Sport treibst).


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Also ich bin kein Sportmediziner und erlaube mir da lieber kein professionelles Urteil.

Generell wird Laufen/fahrrad fahren und Bauchmuskel Training für den straffen Bauch helfen - das weiß aber mittlerweile fast jedes Kind.
Und wie orkman sagte, könnte es halt sein, dass man da was operativ entfernen muss. Lässt sich so als Laie in einer Ferndiagnose kaum beurteilen!

Abgesehen davon muss ich aber sagen, dass du wenn du deinen BMI erreicht hast und Spass am Sport hast (!), dann solltest du den Sport ausüben und nicht weiter darüber nachdenken, dass du nen Waschbrettbauch und dicke Oberarme bekommst.
Sportlichkeit zeichnet sich nicht automatisch durch einen athletischen Körper aus. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, man sollte soviel Sport machen, wie es einem Spass macht (!).
Und dabei immer das, WAS einem Spass macht und nicht nach irgendwelchen Plänen trainieren wie ein Blöder, nur damit man sein Sixpack bekommt.

Das bereitet meist keine Freude und die Einschränkung der Lebensqualität wäre mir persönlich zu groß.

Ich ess auch gern mal ne Pizza und versuche immer nur so fit zu bleiben, dass ich für MEINEN Sport, keine Einschränkungen machen muss.
Sprich Mountainbiken.... und da ist eine Wampe natürlich eher suboptimal. Aber ein kleines Bäuchlein hab ich auch und das ist völlig in Ordnung IMO.

Solange man damit nicht sein Geld verdient, seinen Bauch zu zeigen, braucht mans auch nicht. 

Wichtig ist IMO nur: 
Spass an dem Sport den man ausübt
Gesundheit

Solange beides halbwegs gegeben ist, musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Alles andere ist dann doch eher kosmetischer oder psychologischer Natur. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

ich würde empfehlen Kraft und Ausdauer zu kombinieren.

Das heißt ca 10 minuten "Warm Laufen".
Warum? Der Körper muss erstmal auf "Temperatur kommen" sonst ist er noch nicht leistungsfähig.
Danach Krafttraining, dabei wird auf die Energiespeicher zurückgegriffen.
Danach Joggen/Radfahren whatever, denn erst hier wird dann auf die Fettspeicher zurückgegriffen.


----------



## Manowar (22. April 2012)

Wenn nur die Wampe weg soll, dann geh joggen/fahrradfahren/walken/whatever.
Dabei bitte eine Pulsuhr tragen und auch benutzen.
Bis zu einem gewissen Herzschlag verbrennst du Fett, danach baust du deine Ausdauer auf, bzw stärkst dein Herz.
Der Übergang findet in einem sehr kleinen Bereich statt.
Desweiteren ist dein Herzschlag nicht jeden Tag gleich und damit kannst du nicht sagen "Gestern bin ich so lang, bei der Geschwindigkeit gelaufen, also kann ich das heute auch).
Immer auf deinen Puls achten, sonst bringt das nullinger.
Mindestens dann 30min. Erst ab der 15. min fängt dein Körper an Fett zu verbrennen.

Krafttraining ..jain.
Wenn man wirklich nur mitm Bauch zu kämpfen hat (und einem nicht dran gelegen ist, dicke Muckies zu bekommen), dann die Bauchmuskeln bis zum erbrechen trainieren.
Man mag meinen, dass wenn man die Arme trainiert, das auch das Fett am Bauch schrumpft.
Das passiert natürlich, aber es ist viel effektiver dann nur den Bauch zu machen.

Nen passendes (wenn auch blödes..) Beispiel:
Ne Oma sitzt mit nem Besen in der Wohnung unter euch und ihr seid bei euch zu laut.
Wo wird sie an die Decke klopfen? Natürlich direkt unter euch und nicht ein paar Räume weiter.


----------



## ego1899 (22. April 2012)

Wenn man rechts in der Spalte bei "Neue Themen" guckt steht da "Weg mit der Wampe von Sin"


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. April 2012)

Ich glaube, dass du dir da deutlich zu viel vorgenommen hast. So ein Trainingsprogramm mit so kalorienarmen Essen hält keiner durch, der wie du so selten Sport macht. 
Weniger ist da mehr. Reduzier erst mal das Krafttraining und geh lieber 3x die Woche 2h Joggen und der Bauch ist bald eine ganze Ecke kleiner. Sobald du dann den Sport gewohnt bist, kannst du auch mehr machen. Wichtig ist beim Joggen aber, dass du bewusst langsam aber dafür lange unterwegs bist. Tempo bringt erst was, wenn man wirklich richtig gut ist (Halbmaratho aufwärts).


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wichtig ist beim Joggen aber, dass du bewusst langsam aber dafür lange unterwegs bist. Tempo bringt erst was, wenn man wirklich richtig gut ist (Halbmaratho aufwärts).



Stimmt... am Anfang ist je langsamer desto besser.
Zwar sollte man nicht direkt gehen, aber Piano piano....


----------



## HenkMcCoy (22. April 2012)

Also Bauchmuskeltraining bringt garnix um Bauchspeck los zu werden, höchstens um diesen zu straffen, da man nicht wirklich gezielt Fett an bestimmten Stellen wegtrainieren kann. Dann lieber große Muskeln trainieren da diese mehr Energie benötigen und mehr Fett verbrennen. Ganzkörperübungen wie Kreuzheben sind da ideal. Ich würde dir auch eine Kombination aus Krafttraining mit anschließendem Ausdauertraining bei konstanter Intensität empfehlen. Bei überschüssiger Haut kann Hämoridensalbe helfen, wirkt jedoch keine Wunder, Bodybuilder zb nutzen diese jedoch ;-)


----------



## Xiin (22. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich würde empfehlen Kraft und Ausdauer zu kombinieren.


Würde ich auch empfehlen.
Ich trainiere auch noch nicht so lange und mein Plan besteht aus:
15Minuten Aufwärmen danach Kraftübungenund dann noch 30Minuten Ausdauer 4mal/Woche. (bald 7mal)


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

hmm ich kann mich irgendwie nie dazu durchringen konstant zu trainieren ... hab immer mal so alle 3 wochen ne phase in der ich dann 1 Woche mal ein wenig mache 
aber mir fehlt irgendwie total die Motivation :S

ist zwar auch nich so das ich abnehmen muss (eher zunehmen x_x)

aber respekt wenn ich so lese wie konstant der TE und ihr anderen das durchzieht


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> hmm ich kann mich irgendwie nie dazu durchringen konstant zu trainieren ... hab immer mal so alle 3 wochen ne phase in der ich dann 1 Woche mal ein wenig mache
> aber mir fehlt irgendwie total die Motivation :S
> 
> ist zwar auch nich so das ich abnehmen muss (eher zunehmen x_x)
> ...



Wie ich bereits schrieb, ich denke es muss sich niemand schämen, wenn er keinen Plan abarbeitet.
Wems keinen Spass macht, sollte es tunlichst lassen. Mir würde es auch keinen Bock machen. Ich mach nur Sport der mir Spass macht und wenn ich weiß, dass es meiner Gesundheit gut tut.

Alles andere ist für mich ne hohle Packung, und das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. April 2012)

Ich lese immer "Weg mit der Schlampe" - verdammt eh >.>


----------



## fallas (23. April 2012)

Also wenn du dieses Training seit einem Monat konsequent durchziehst, mit dieser asketischen Ernährung und dem Sport, sollte sich doch einiges getan. 5 Kilo müssten wenigstens runter sein. Es sei denn die Ernährung ist nur als "Basic" zu verstehen und wird bei Bedarf mit Pizza und Schokolade nach Appetit und Hunger ergänzt. 

Ne mal im Ernst... du wirst wenig Freude an dem haben was du da tust... und sollte es Erfolge bringen, werden diese von kurzfristiger Natur sein!
Ich behaupte mal, das wirkliche und dauerhafte "entfernen" der Wampe wird wenigsten 8-12 Monate dauern. Von daher brauchst du ein Programm das du solange und im Prinzip "für immer" durchhalten kannst. (Denn sobald du dich danach wieder gehen lässt, kommt die liebe Wampe zurück.

Konov bringts auf den Punkt:



> Wie ich bereits schrieb, ich denke es muss sich niemand schämen, wenn er keinen Plan abarbeitet.
> Wems keinen Spass macht, sollte es tunlichst lassen. Mir würde es auch keinen Bock machen. Ich mach nur Sport der mir Spass macht und wenn ich weiß, dass es meiner Gesundheit gut tut.
> 
> Alles andere ist für mich ne hohle Packung, und das muss jeder selbst wissen.



Denn genau das is der Schlüssel zu langfristigem Erfolg. 
Hast du dir mal die Leute angeschaut, die sich 4 Wochen / 6 Wochen / 8 Wochen durch solche Powerprogramme / Diäten / Bauchwegkurse quälen.

Meine Hand drauf, 1-2 Monate danach sehen die genauso aus wie vorher. Warum... weil sie ihr Leben nich umstellen...weil es eben utopisch is sowas in der Intensität (vor allem untrainiert) durchzuziehen.

Ich kann das ganz gut einschätzen, denn ich habe ähnliches durchwie du, nur in noch größerem Umfang *hust* Mittllerweile bin ich seit langer Zeit an dem Punkt, dass ich den Sport aus Spaß treibe und die Effekte quasi nebenbei kommen. Und genau das ist der Punkt den man erreichen muss. Dafür braucht man vor allem Durchhaltevermögen und Willen! 
Denn abnehmen ist verdammt easy...aber dieses Gewicht halten, Fitness aufbauen, Körper formen und Muskeln aufbauen (die auch was leisten können, keine "Showmuskeln" die Triggerphasen von 5-10 Minuten haben und danach kaum noch Beanspruchbar sind) , bzw. "kleine" Problemzonen abbauen, das ist sehr langwierig und im Prinzip ein kontinuierlicher Prozess, da man immer gegen den "Verfall" kämpfen muss.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2012)

sehe das so wie fallas. Bei mir selbst zahlen sich zwei Sachen aus: 1. regelm. Essenszeiten einhalten, also frühszück, mittag abend zur gleichen Zeit ! 2. ich baue viel ab bei Ausdauer, also 3xdie Woche Crosstrainer. Früher war ich draußen laufen, aber man lernt die Vorzüge eines Crosstrainers in Verbindung mit einem Fernseher + DVD-Player zu schätzen ! Manchmal ist der Film so spannend daß ich länger mache als geplant...Muß aber fairerweise sagen, daß ich eig essen kann soviel ich will und kaum zunehme. Hoffentlich hält das noch ewig so an


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich nach Ernährungsumstellung mein Gewicht auf mittlerweile 75 Kilo reduziert, liege also in einem guten BMI Bereich.
> 
> So, nun zum Problem: Ich trainiere nun schon seit einem Monat, Kalorien nehme ich definitiv weniger zu mir als ich verbrauche. Dennoch hat sich bisher nichts geändert. Bauchumfang ist gleich geblieben, Gewicht ist gleich beblieben, Körperfettanteil ist auch gleich geblieben. Was mache ich falsch, bzw an welcher Stelle könnte ich das Training intensivieren?




also du bist von 92 auf 75 kg runter und ärgerst dich jetzt das es nicht weiter geht?also erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch für so ein fettabbau.klasse...dein BMI ist auch gut.damit solltest du erstmal zufrieden sein...

und dann hat manowar schon richtig geschrieben das die Länge des trainings und der puls ganz entscheidende faktoren bei der gewichtsreduzierung sind...allerdings...am besten sind nicht 15  min sondern mindestens 45 min ausdauersport zu machen,wie fahrrad fahren,joggen,etc und dann anschliessend noch krafttraining zu machen...bei der ausdauer auf den puls achten.zu hoher puls bringt nichts für fettreduzierung,höchstens der eigenen ausdauer..also beim laufen nicht sprinten,sondern so laufen das du dich dabei noch unterhalten könntest.und dann eben nicht 10 min sondern mindestens 30 min,besser wie gesagt 45 min am tag laufen im lockeren trab...wenn du mit hochroten kopf und hängender zunge zu hause ankommst,hast du definitv was falsch gemacht...

ausserdem empfehle ich dir schwimmen zu gehen.das beansprucht so ziemlich jede muskelpartie und ist der fatburner schlechthin...3 mal die woche ein paar kilometer bahnen ziehen udn die pfunde purzeln garantiert...wenn du also auf alle fälle gewicht reduzieren willst udn dir die methode egal ist,dann gibt es nichts besseres...

zum essen:du nimmst zwar abends mit den eiern auch eiweiß auf,aber auch ne ganze menge cholesterin,was auf dauer nicht gut ist....viel besser sind z.b.putenfleisch,fisch in fast jeglicher form und salat/gemüse...bei obst wäre ich auch zurückhaltender...

und nur diäten und essen nach vorschrift macht auf dauer nicht glücklich udn wird dich früher oder später auch seelisch schädigen.nimm zumindest immer ein "egal-tag" pro woche,wo du ordentlich reinhaust und nur das isst was dir richtig schmeckt.di e porrtionen werden automatisch kleiner je mehr du dich an den anderen tagen wieder vernünftig ernährst...

und sieh das hier im forum alles nur als tip an...hier ist sicherlich kein ernährungsberater vor ort udn wir haben viel zu wenig infos von dir um hier irgendwas passendes für dich zu garantieren...frag am besten mal bei deiner krankenkasse nach.so ziemlich jede kk bietet für ihre mitglieder eine fast kostenlose ernährungsberatung mit kochkurs udn sowas an...wenn dir da wirklich so viel dran liegt dein gewicht weitert zu reduzieren als wie du es jetzt schon geschafft hast,dann sind das die richtigen ansprechpartner


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2012)

Noch was am Rande: Dass Fett erst ab so und so viel Minuten Sport abgebaut wird, ist ein Mythos. Die Lypolyse (Fettabbau) fängt schon von Anfang an an (an an an  ), allerdings nicht so stark wie nach einer gewissen Zeit. Zuerst wird auf den Glykogenspeicher zurückgegriffen, wodurch der Fettabbau kontinuierlich steigt, bis er eben das Maximum erreicht hat. Und das ist so nach 20-25 Minuten der Fall =)

Vermehrt Fett "verbrannt" wird übrigens morgens nach dem Aufstehen vorm Frühstück. Der früher so beliebte "Frühsport" und das auch heute noch teilweise beliebte Joggen nach dem Aufstehen kommen nicht von irgendwoher. Über Nacht verbraucht der Körper das meiste Glykogen, weswegen morgens beim Frühsport direkt und fast ausschließlich auf Fettreserven zurückgegriffen wird. Das resultiert natürlich aber auch in einer verminderten Leistungsfähigkeit, darüber sollte man sich klar sein 

Dass du Proteine zu dir nimmst, ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Sonst greift der Körper beim Sport auch gerne mal auf die Skelettmuskulatur zurück, auf jene Teile, die nicht so häufig bis gar nicht gebraucht werden.

Wieso machst du keine Sit-Ups? Waren die nicht gut, um was für die Bauchmuskeln zu tun?


Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Konov anschließen, du bist nicht übergewichtig, dein Körperfettanteil ist auch in Ordnung, wenn du die Figur nun mal hast, hast du die Figur. Ist es denn nun eine Fettschürze oder immer noch ein Bauch da? Denn so ein, oft als Fettschürze bezeichneter, Hautüberschuss (nach schnellem Gewichtsverlust mit zu wenig Bewegung) ist meist wirklich nur operativ entfernbar.


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. April 2012)

Er macht doch Crunches. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das der neue Begriff für Sit-Ups. 

Ansonsten ist das Sportprogramm eins wo ich sag: "wenns Spass macht" Meins wärs nicht, abgesehen vom Reiten  

Und was die Figur betrifft: da gibts Sachen mit denen man Leben muss. Ich hab auch nicht den superflachen Werbebauch. Nie gehabt; auch nicht als mein BMI noch bei 19 war. 

Ich finde es eh schon ne ziemliche Leistung nur durch Ernährungsumstellung so viel abzunehmen. 


Ansonsten gilt bei jedem Diät/Sportprogramm: mit Kontrolle ists besser. Viele Diäten können langfristige Folgen haben (bis hin zu Schlaganfall). Daher besser regelmässig die Blutwerte überprüfen lassen. Vor allem dann, wenn man innerhalb von kurzer Zeit viel abgenommen hat oder abnehmen will. 

Und auch: nicht zu wenig essen, sonst lagert der Körper gleich alles ein, wenn man mal genug bekommt und der berühmte JoJo-Effekt setzt ein.


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2012)

Achso, das nennt sich heute Crunches.. War Sit-Ups nicht englisch genug?


----------



## Manowar (23. April 2012)

HenkMcCoy schrieb:


> Also Bauchmuskeltraining bringt garnix um Bauchspeck los zu werden, höchstens um diesen zu straffen, da man nicht wirklich gezielt Fett an bestimmten Stellen wegtrainieren kann. Dann lieber große Muskeln trainieren da diese mehr Energie benötigen und mehr Fett verbrennen. Ganzkörperübungen wie Kreuzheben sind da ideal. Ich würde dir auch eine Kombination aus Krafttraining mit anschließendem Ausdauertraining bei konstanter Intensität empfehlen. Bei überschüssiger Haut kann Hämoridensalbe helfen, wirkt jedoch keine Wunder, Bodybuilder zb nutzen diese jedoch ;-)



Dann kannst du genau so gut sagen "Mach einfach nichts, Herz, Lunge und Gehirn verbrennen genug" (übertrieben..) 
Wenn du viele viele Bauchübungen machst, dann schrumpft die Wampe schneller, als wenn ich meinen Rücken trainiere.. es ist nunmal so.
Wenn ich das von einem habe, dessen Beruf daraus besteht (die Pfeife mit dem Cappy) [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7pIwD5LJ8SI[/youtube], dann kann man da schon viel drauf geben 
Ich bin eigentlich nur von Les Mills Leuten umgeben und die Beratung ist da einfach..gut :>

Schneemaus, natürlich gehts sofort mit der Verbrennung los. Ich verbrenne auch nen bissl Fett, wenn ich einfach rülpse *g*
Aber meintest du ja schon selber, dass man nach einer gewissen Zeit an ein anderes Depot geht.

Vor dem Training auch gern noch ~250gr Quark (mager natürlich ^^) essen.


----------



## royalkill (23. April 2012)

Hallo Sin,
ich glaube ich kann dir ganz gut helfen, da ich genauso wie du 183 cm in der Höhe messe.

Der Unterschied zwischen uns sind allerdings ungefährt 6 Kilogramm, da ich derzeit 81 KG wiege. Mein persönlicher Fettanteil liegt bei etwa 9%.
Du siehst schon, dass ich sehr gerne trainieren gehe, ungefähr 3-4 Mal die Woche 1,5h Fitnessstudio und 3 Mal die Woche 20km Joggen.

Ich sehe deine Zielsetzung kritisch. Dein Gewicht ist sehr gut, nur dein Fettanteil ist zu niedrig. Somit solltest du dein Programm nicht auf Abnehmen ausrichten, sondern eher auf Muskelaufbau. 
Mit 3 x 15 Liegestützen zum Beispiel. Das ist in diesem Sinne schon einmal eine sehr gute Übung, da hier sehr viele Muskelgruppen angesprochen werden. Da Muskeln von Natur aus faul sind, muss man sie allerdings beanspruchen. Wenn sie merken, dass sie es nicht mehr alleine schaffen, bilden sie neue Muskeln aus. 

Mein Vorschlag für ein kleines Startprogramm für die Brust, mit der Annahme, dass du nur eine Langhantel hast:
3x Liegestützen bis du nicht mehr kannst, jeweils 60 bis 90 Sekunden Pausen dazwischen
3 x Bankdrücken (wenig Gewicht, da Verletzungsgefahr hoch) jeweils mit Pausen
3 x Bankdrücken Schrägbank, auch vorerst mit Vorsicht genießen

Ein Vorteil von freien Übungen ist die zusätzliche Stärkung der Gelenke. Wenn du fokusiert deine Muskeln 2 Mal die Woche partiell ansprichst und ihnen genug Regenartionspausen gibts, wirst du schnell einige Erfolge erzielen können. Wichtig sind einige Dinge
1.) Immer versuchen, deine Grenzen etwas zu überschreiten
2.) Vorsicht walten lassen, wenn die Stange dir aus den Händen fällt auf die Brust, sind die Rippen futsch
3.) Liegestützen auf den Handballen, schont die Handgelenke
4.) Immer dran bleiben. Selbst nach einem Suff trainieren gehen. Ist hart, aber nötig

Für Rücken, Schultern, Nacken und Ärmchen kannst du dir im Internet ein gutes Programm zusammenstellen. Einen Arzt oder Sportler zu Rate zu ziehen ist aber sicherlich sicherer. 

Speziell Bauch.
Crunches sind im Prinzip eine sehr gute Sache, mache ich auch jeden Tag. Du solltest aber dein Programm etwas erweitern und auch die seitlichen Bauchmuskeln trainieren. Also einfach noch seitliche Crunches oder Sit-Ups dazupacken und schon ist es schon besser.
Zudem musst du regelmäßig den Gegenpart der Bauchmuskeln trainieren, den unteren Rückenbereich. Ich z.B. habe diesen lange vernachlässigt, bis ich bei einer Kollision im Football mir die Bandscheibe rausgeknallt habe. 
Eine einfache Übung: Suche dir eine Schräge, wo deine Füße fixiert sind und die Ablage dir bis knapp an das Ende der Beine reicht. Jetzt mit dem Bauch nach unten hinlegen, eine 5Kg Scheibe in die Hand nehmen und mit dem ganzen Oberkörper nach unten und wieder nach oben. Vielleicht am besten dazu mal ein paar Trainingsvideos anschauen.

Zum Ausdauersport: Der ist auch zu wenig fokusiert. Wie schon gesagt wurde, sind 5 km kaum ausreichend für eine Fettabnahme. Ich würde dir vorschlagen, dass du mindestens mal eine Stunde am Stück richtig joggst ohne Pausen oder Geheinheiten. Schau mal wie weit du kommst und versuch das immer weiter zu verbessern. 
Also wenn du am Anfang 10 km schaffst und nach 2 Monaten 15km, kannst du einen Zeitausbau abwägen. Mit der Taktik habe ich mich selber in 8 Monaten wieder von 12km in einer Stunde auf Halbmarathon in unter 1,5h gebracht. 

Erwarte nach 1 Monat keine Weltsprünge. Ohne Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Präparate baut kein normaler Mensch mehr als 2 KG Muskelmasse im Jahr auf. Zur Erfolgskontrolle einfach ein Bild jetzt machen und an den Spiegel hängen. Irgendwann wirst du sehen, dass sich konsequentes und konzentriertes Training auszahlt. Wenn du weiter gute Übungsvorschläge haben möchtest, kann ich dir gerne ein paar Übungen geben.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach schreiben, ich geh jetzt ins Studio. Brust und Bizeps inklusive Bauch stehen auf dem Programm.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Manowar (23. April 2012)

Ach übrigens.. hier noch ein unglaublich fieses, aber sehr effektives Trainingsvideo:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEw99tlwwQU[/youtube]

Lass dich nicht von ihr ablenken


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2012)

1. Meinst du, du hältst dieses Sportprogramm auf Dauer durch? Wirklich dauerhaft? Wenn nein, fahr das schleunigst auf ein dauerhaft machbares Maß zurück.
2. Gleiches gilt für dein Essen. Das scheint mir deutlich zu "fahrplanmäßig"
3. Wie lange hast du gebraucht, dir diese Wampe anzufressen? Was man sich in zwei oder 10 Jahren angefressen hat, wird man nachhaltig nicht in drei Wochen los.


----------



## Sztyk (23. April 2012)

was hier scheinbar alle profis vergessen ist in meinen augen das allerwichtigste:

mach etwas was dir spass macht und dich auf lange zeit motiviert!

ich hab weder ernaehrungsplan noch sonst irgendwelche tollen wissenschaftlichen studien ausarbeitet und trotzdem flutscht es weil ich seit 4 jahren 4 x die woche thaiboxe. wenn mir jemand sonen tollen trainingsplan gemacht haette und mir sagen wuerde WANN ich WIEVIEL GRAMM von WAS am tag essen muss haette ich mit sicherheit nach nem jahr sie lust verloren!

also: chill, setz dich nich unter druck und habe spass am sport!


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> geh lieber 3x die Woche 2h Joggen und der Bauch ist bald eine ganze Ecke kleiner.


Genau, nen Anfänger mit langer Sportpause 3 x 2h Joggen schicken. Der klappt zusammen und das wars.

An Joggen muss man sich auch langsam und mit Plan ranführen. Wenn man über lange Zeit keinen Sport gemacht hat wäre es auch sinnvoll, das Training mit dem Hausarzt zu besprechen und vielleicht auch erstmal im Fitnessstudio unter Anleitung Ausdauer- & Kraftsport kennenlernen.

Einen kleinen Überblick für Anfänger gibts hier:
http://www.medizinfo...ps/laufen.shtml



Sztyk schrieb:


> ich hab weder ernaehrungsplan noch sonst irgendwelche tollen wissenschaftlichen studien ausarbeitet und trotzdem flutscht es weil ich seit 4 jahren 4 x die woche thaiboxe. wenn mir jemand sonen tollen trainingsplan gemacht haette und mir sagen wuerde WANN ich WIEVIEL GRAMM von WAS am tag essen muss haette ich mit sicherheit nach nem jahr sie lust verloren!
> 
> also: chill, setz dich nich unter druck und habe spass am sport!


Genau das. 

Es ist ja üblich im Frühling mal wieder spontan einen auf Bootcamp-Insasse zu machen, ohne Spaß hält man das auf Dauer aber kaum durch. Trainingspartner können zusätzlich motivieren und pushen, gerade als Anfänger auch immer nett.

Für mich ist klassischer Kraft- und Ausdauersport auch auf Dauer zu langweilig und ich will mich in meiner Freizeit ja nicht selbst bestrafen. Also hab ich letztes Jahr nach 11 Jahren Pause mein altes Hobby Skateboard fahren wieder aufleben lassen. Bewegung inkl. ner Menge Spaß und ich fühl mich gut dabei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2012)

Egooz schrieb:


> Genau, nen Anfänger mit langer Sportpause 3 x 2h Joggen schicken. Der klappt zusammen und das wars.
> 
> An Joggen muss man sich auch langsam und mit Plan ranführen. Wenn man über lange Zeit keinen Sport gemacht hat wäre es auch sinnvoll, das Training mit dem Hausarzt zu besprechen und vielleicht auch erstmal im Fitnessstudio unter Anleitung Ausdauer- & Kraftsport kennenlernen.



Vielleicht hättest du auch einfach den ganzen Post lesen sollen. Aber zuerst meckern ist immer einfacher.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Sztyk schrieb:


> was hier scheinbar alle profis vergessen ist in meinen augen das allerwichtigste:
> 
> mach etwas was dir spass macht und dich auf lange zeit motiviert!



Ich habs erwähnt. ^^

Viele Sportler behaupten zwar, das alles mache ihnen Spass, aber wenn ich mir die Leute anschaue, die sich irgendwelche Proteindrinks zu festgelegten Zeiten reinprügeln...
Sowas würde mich richtig belasten auf Dauer.

Ich hab das Glück, dass ich auch wenn ich viel esse schlank bleibe, weil ich 1,87m groß bin und nur 75kg schwer.
Aber dafür bin ich auch nicht sonderlich muskulös, was mir aber auch überhaupt nicht fehlt... gibt genug Schränke die auf der Straße herumlaufen. 


Wenn man sich selbst nicht von einer Sache überzeugen kann, sollte man es unbedingt sein lassen.
Für andere Leute Sport treiben ist jedenfalls einfach nur fehlgeleitet.


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht hättest du auch einfach den ganzen Post lesen sollen. Aber zuerst meckern ist immer einfacher.




Hab ich, keine Sorge. 

Deine Aussage: Weniger Kraftsport, dafür langsam und möglichst lange joggen. Bis man an dem Punkt "lange -oder gar 2 Stunden- joggen" angekommen ist, vergeht eine lange Zeit. Joggen klingt oft weniger belastend als es tatsächlich für einen unsportlichen Körper ist.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Jo, als absoluter Anfänger sollte man nicht länger als 20 Minuten langsam joggen. 
Also so als grobe orientierungshilfe... +/- paar Minuten, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. April 2012)

In sämtlichen Foren in denen ich mich sonst rumtreibe sind solche Themen verboten ... zumindest das nennen von Größe und Gewicht.

Ich finde irgendwie Dein Gewicht und Deine Größe absolut ok - durch gezielte Übungen kannst Du sicherlich etwas festigen und all solche Sachen. Nen Foto wäre hilfreich aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Du da zu radikal rangehen willst, das bringt doch nichts. Wenn Du nen Fauli bist und gerne isst, dann kannst Du doch jetzt nicht nur Salat futtern und soviel Sport machen. 

Wie wäre es, kleinere Wege ab jetzt mit dem Rad zu fahren? Wird ja gerade schön das Wetter. Und auch mal spazieren gehen, sit am Anfang durch, aber wenn man sich jemanden zum quatschen mitnimmt oder nen Hund ausleiht eine schöne Sache.


----------



## puzzelmörder (23. April 2012)

Respekt an dern TE. An deinen Punkt will ich demnächst ankommen. xD

Ich selbst habe jetzt längere Zeit (arg, ziemlich lange) keinen Sport mehr gemacht und will nun wieder anfangen. 

Ich gehe jetzt 3-4 mal pro Woche joggen und bechränke mich erstmal auf kleinere Einheiten die ich langsam steiger. Das Tempo ist eher gering auch wenn es schon leicht zugenommen hat im Vergleich zum Anfang meines "Trainings". 
Ich versuche so um die 30-40min zu joggen und das möglichst ohne mittendrin zu gehen (nach ner langen Sportpause leider nicht so leicht). 

Jetzt wo ich hier die Antworten der Anderen gelesen habe überlege ich meine Runden von Nachmittags (nach der Arbeit) auf morgens zu verschieben. Scheint was die Fettverbrennung angeht besser zu sein bei gleicher Laufzeit und außerdem hab ich Nachmittags dann wieder Zeit für andere Dinge oder kann sogar noch ne Runde radfahren (mache ich eigentlich lieber). 

Die Ernährung habe ich nicht so krass umgestellt (eigentlich verzichte ich nur auf Junkfood) glaube aber es würde auch bei mir Sinn machen. Denke aber bei nur Quark, Müsli und so nen Zeugs würde ich auf dauer durchdrehen. =) Die Mischung machts und ich werde mir in die Richtung was überlegen.   

Nach deinen Angaben würde ich an deiner Stelle aber Stolz auf mich sein. Respekt.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Ich frage mich ob hier alle Abnehmenden schon verstanden haben wie das mit dem Gewicht verlieren so funktioniert. Gewicht zu verlieren bedeutet immer einen Lebenswandel, jedenfalls wenn man einen dauerhaften Effekt wünscht. Es bringt meiner Meinung nach garnichts wenn ihr euch komplett umstellt und von 0 auf 100 springt um eure Traumfigur zu bekommen - ihr euch dabei aber gänzlich unglücklich macht; alle Maßnahmen müssen dauerhaft bleiben um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Dazu ist es deutlich wichtiger sich regelmäßig und dauerhaft zu bewegen als seinen Körper zu überbeanspruchen. Zwei mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio sind in der Regel deutlich vielversprechender als ein vollgestopftes Trainingsprogramm - warum? Weil es sich viel leichter durchziehen lässt und erst durch die Konsequenz und Geduld kommen dann die Ergebnisse.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Auf den Weg mit der Lampe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fallas (23. April 2012)

> Ich frage mich ob hier alle Abnehmenden schon verstanden haben wie das mit dem Gewicht verlieren so funktioniert. Gewicht zu verlieren bedeutet immer einen Lebenswandel, jedenfalls wenn man einen dauerhaften Effekt wünscht. Es bringt meiner Meinung nach garnichts wenn ihr euch komplett umstellt und von 0 auf 100 springt um eure Traumfigur zu bekommen - ihr euch dabei aber gänzlich unglücklich macht; alle Maßnahmen müssen dauerhaft bleiben um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu erzielen.
> 
> Dazu ist es deutlich wichtiger sich regelmäßig und dauerhaft zu bewegen als seinen Körper zu überbeanspruchen. Zwei mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio sind in der Regel deutlich vielversprechender als ein vollgestopftes Trainingsprogramm - warum? Weil es sich viel leichter durchziehen lässt und erst durch die Konsequenz und Geduld kommen dann die Ergebnisse.



This!

Zumal man das in der Regel ja nur nebenbei machen kann. Soll ja auch noch Leute mit Verpflichtungen geben 

Nur wenn ich es schaffe ein "Training" (Essen, Sport, Lebenswandel) langfristig durchzuziehen - und das geht eigentlich nur wenn es mir zumindest zu 70 % der Zeit Spaß macht - stellen sich auch dauerhafte Erfolge ein.

Ein kleines Beispiel:
Ich habe mich damals hingestellt und mir gesagt: "Hey wieviele Liegestütze schaffst du?" - Das Ergebnis war erbärmlich. 
Ich mache jetzt seit ca einem Jahr, 3x pro Woche Liegestütze ganz Entspannt in 6 - 7 Sätzen mit steigender Anzahl an Wiederholungen. 
Die Ergebnisse sind super, es dauert kaum mehr als 3x 20 Minuten pro Woche (inklusive Warm-machen) und deshalb lässt es sich leicht durchhalten. Mittlerweile gehört es für mich zum Alltag dazu, auch weil ich mich nicht verrükt mache wenn ich mal eine Trainingseinheit auslassen muss wegen Zeitmangel (ja auch bei 20 Minuten kommt das vor) oder Krankheit etc.

Etwas quälen gehört natürlich dazu, aber die meisten Menschen sind nicht so leidensfähig oder hart genug zu sich selbst, um derartig krasse Trainingsprogramme "nebenbei" durchzuhalten.

Intensivtraining um sich auf irgendeinen Wettkampf, etc. vorzubereiten ist natürlich ne ganz andere Gesichte, aber hier gehts ja um "Alltagsfitness"


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Also wenn ich mich anstrenge schaff ich vielleicht 15 Liegestütze.... 
Beim Joggen und Mountainbiken bin ich trotzdem super in Form und könnte den ganzen Tag durch den Wald ballern...

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, Sportlichkeit und ein gesunder Körper hat nichts mit radikalen Trainingsprogrammen oder Fitness-Studio und Eiweiß-Shakes zutun.
Abnehmen erst Recht nicht.

Wie Deathstyle sagte, es kommt auf die Regelmässigkeit an, wenn man abnehmen möchte, denn dann nimmt man irgendwann auch nicht mehr so leicht zu.
Im Alltag kann jeder mit kleinen Mitteln was für seine Figur tun (spazieren, Fahrrad fahren). Ich z.B. bin bei alltäglichen Besorgungen und Erledigungen immer in Bewegung, weil ich kein Auto oder Bus fahre sondern jeden Meter selbst zurücklege.

Und Gewichtprobleme hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht.
Und das obwohl ich Jahrelang leidenschaftlich gezockt habe (sprich auf dem Arsch gesessen habe) und mir auch regelmässig Pizza bestelle und sonstiges ungesundes Finger Food.

Wenn man aber immer nur von einer Extreme in die andere hüpft, dann hat das meist auch extreme Folgen.

Von meinem Cousin die Frau z.B., die ist kaum älter als ich aber wiegt ungefähr 3 mal soviel, weil sie alle Erledigungen mit dem Auto machen, selbst 5 Minuten Fußweg wird mit dem Auto gefahren... bloß nicht bewegen... in der Freizeit wird natürlich auch kein Sport gemacht weil sie schon 2 Kinder in die Welt gesetzt haben und keine Zeit mehr haben für irgendwas. Ist aber auch ne generell Einstellungssache.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auf den Weg mit der Lampe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bild finde ich genial obwohl ich mich frage ob das zu einem grab oder zu einem bunker führt...
willst du mit deinem bildern zeigen:der weg ist das ziel????


btt:
hab ich mir hier schon gedacht:von 10 leuten kommen 11 meinungen zu dem thema,deswegen habe ich dir auch von anfang an dazu geraten eine ernährungsberatung aufzusuchen...ein bischen sport dazu udn du wirst langfristig erfolge bestaunen können.alles andere sind nur tips hier...ich geh zb auch 3 x die woche ins fitnesstudio und nehm trotzdem nicht ab,weil ich ein viel zu ungesunden essens-stil habe.aber ich fühl mich dabei wohl...udn letzuten endes geht es doch auch nur darum...


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber ich fühl mich dabei wohl...udn letzuten endes geht es doch auch nur darum...



Weise Worte, das gibt +1 ^^

Wohlgemerkt, wohlfühlen seiner selbst willen und nicht um anderen zu gefallen.
Denn das wäre dann wieder der Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Sin (25. April 2012)

Haha, sorry total vergessen dass ich den Beitrag erstellt habe :-)

Natürlich lieben Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Zu den eigentlichen Themen: Ich quäle mich für nichts, ich mache alles Freiwillig ^^ Die Tatsache dass ich Kohlenhydrate weglasse liegt vor allem daran, dass ich generell Nudeln, Reis + Co nicht mag. Es kommt also alles das auf dem Teller was ich gerne Esse, Fleisch, Fisch und Rohkost ^^

Was die Trainingseinheiten angeht: Joggen bin ich noch nie gerne gegangen, aber ich habe die Chance genutzt und mache es nun mit Kollegen die ähnliche Ziele verfolgen, weswegen das ganz gerne Klappt. 
Reiten tue ich aus Überzeugung und Kraftraining macht mir so eigentlich auch viel Spaß. Bankdrücken kann ich leider nicht machen, habe die Hantelbank verscherbelt und nur die Hanteln behalten 

@Royalkill: Deine Hinweise werde ich mal versuchen in die Tat umzusetzen

@ Bauchtraining: Crunches sind keine Liegestütze in dem sinne, sondern eine abwandlung die angeblich effektiver ist. Ich mache sie, weil sie Rücken schonender sind.

@Gewichtabnehmen durch Ernährungsumstellung: Wenn man bedenkt dass ich während der Ausbildung fast nur von Coke, Pommes und Burgern gelebt habe, ist es eigentlich ein natürlicher effekt dass man 10 Kilo verliert wenn man die weglässt :-)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile an meine Ernährung gewöhnt. Mir schmecken keine Getränke ausser Mineralwasser mehr. Wenn ich Cola nur rieche wird mir mittlerweile (komischerweise) übel. Schokolade oder ähnliches kann ich auch nicht sehen, mochte ich aber noch nie so wirklich.   

Also ich ziehe nach einem Monat mein persönliches Fazit: Ich bleibe bei meinem Training nach wie vor, es macht mir persönlich Spaß. Ich selber merke nicht den effekt, aber Arbeitskollegen kommen ab und zu auf mich zu und fragen ob ich trainiere, also scheine ich wohl etwas richtig gemacht zu haben (Irgendjemand sagte mal, man braucht 6 Wochen um eine veränderung am Körper an sich selber zu erkennen) 

Mein neues Ziel ist es jetzt primär noch etwas mehr Wasser am Tag  zu trinken um das Bindegewebe zu stärken, was halt durch die schnelle gewichtsabnahme an festigkeit verloren hat.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mittlerweile an meine Ernährung gewöhnt.



An dem Punkt war ich auch schon. Weniger aus Notwendigkeit (1,72m und 53kg sollten für eine Frau optimal sein), ich wollte vielmehr etwas 'definieren'. Kein dünnes Etwas, etwas sportlich sollte es aussehen.
Süßes, egal ob Getränk oder Nascherei, fand ich eklig. Lud mich eine Freundin nach dem Fitnessstudio zum Eis ein, hab ich sie angeschaut, als hätte sie vorgeschlagen, ein Altenheim anzuzünden.
5x pro Woche Fitnessstudio, (freizeitorientierter) Fußball nach der Arbeit, Klimmzugstangen an fast jedem Türrahmen, Müsli, Hähnchenzeug, Salat, Eiweiß.
Ich hab mich da völlig verrannt, das war nicht mehr normal. Und brach jämmerlich zusammen, als ich wegen eines akuten Bandscheibenvorfalls nicht mehr ins Fitnessstudio konnte.

Danach kam Bier, Pizza, Partys.
Eingepegelt habe ich mich dann wieder durch eine Wohnungsumszug, gab halt viel zu tun, wenig Zeit zum essen.
Als es ruhiger wurde, habe ich gegessen, was schmeckt - in Maßen. Und dazu gehört Müsli definitiv nicht mehr. Das 'extrem-nach-Plan-Essen' damals hilft mir zwar heute, den Kalorienpegel gut einschätzen zu können, Fahrplan-Essen jedoch ... (warum gibts hier kein F*ck-dich-Smiley?)

Die Klimmzugstangen hängen immer noch - auch nach vier Umzügen seit dem 'Fitness-Rausch', Altenheime habe ich keine angezündet, ich fahre Fahrrad, lass mich weder von Jogolé noch Milchschnitte verarschen und bin mit meinen fast 40 Jahren bei 55kg.

Was ich mit all dem Geschwafel sagen will - Essen (in jedem Falle) und Sport (für manche) ist Bestandteil des Alltag. Finde das richtige Maß, das du _dauerhaft_ beibehalten kannst und willst. Zu streng und du brichst damit schnell ein (zu lasch macht unförmig).


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (1,72m und 53kg sollten für eine Frau optimal sein
> 
> 5x pro Woche Fitnessstudio, (freizeitorientierter) Fußball nach der Arbeit, Klimmzugstangen an fast jedem Türrahmen, Müsli, Hähnchenzeug, Salat, Eiweiß.
> 
> Danach kam Bier, Pizza, Partys.




ähm,sorry...eine frage:du bist tatsächlich eine Frau?oder hab ich den ersten satz in klammern falsch verstanden?


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2012)

Je nachdem, wie gut man da Angaben im Netz vertrauen kann.. ja, ist sie


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. April 2012)

Das beste zum Abnehmen ist Touren gehen im Sommer. Macht Spaß, wird schön Braun und die Pfunde schmelzen dahin ;D.


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie gut man da Angaben im Netz vertrauen kann.. ja, ist sie




steht da auch,ob sie single ist


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm,sorry...eine frage:du bist tatsächlich eine Frau?oder hab ich den ersten satz in klammern falsch verstanden?


Nein, nichts falsch verstanden. Ich nehme an, die von dir mitzitierten Stellen machen dich stutzig. Klingt so zusammenzitiert auch etwas nach Mannsweib   

Fußball ... unsere Frauen-Fußballerinnen sind mehrfacher deutscher Meister, in dieser Stadt werden die besten Nachwuchsspielerinnen 'gezüchtet', man wohnt mit Bundesligaspielerinnen Tür an Tür. Hier haben sicher schon 30% aller Frauen/Mädchen auf irgendeinem Bolzplatz gegen das Leder gekickt. Wer hier noch auffallen will, spielt in der Universitäts-Frauen-Rugby-Mannschaft.
Klimmzugstangen ... das mag dir etwas rustikal erscheinen, aber ich bin nun mal nicht das Weibchen mit Lockenstab, Bistrogardinen und Johnny-Depp-Poster. Nach 8 1/2 Stunden Büro hänge ich mich lieber an eine Klimmzugstange, als meine dünnen Ärmchen im Schminkspiegel zu betrachten. Eignen sich natürlich auch super, um jede Menge Schnickschnack dranzuhängen.
Bier, Pizza, Party ... ok, das war jetzt etwas überzeichnet. Statt Mineralwasser und Apfelschorle gabs auch wieder ein kühles Blondes mit Freunden im Biergarten. Und die Pinnwand wurde wieder mit Flyern vom Pizzalieferaten bestückt. 

@Deathstyle ... ne, ich trage keine Haarspangen


----------



## Stevesteel (26. April 2012)

Leute Leute, das ist keine Wampe, das ist ein Wohlstandsgefälle!!!


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nein, nichts falsch verstanden. Ich nehme an, die von dir mitzitierten Stellen machen dich stutzig. Klingt so zusammenzitiert auch etwas nach Mannsweib
> 
> Fußball ... unsere Frauen-Fußballerinnen sind mehrfacher deutscher Meister, in dieser Stadt werden die besten Nachwuchsspielerinnen 'gezüchtet', man wohnt mit Bundesligaspielerinnen Tür an Tür. Hier haben sicher schon 30% aller Frauen/Mädchen auf irgendeinem Bolzplatz gegen das Leder gekickt. Wer hier noch auffallen will, spielt in der Universitäts-Frauen-Rugby-Mannschaft.
> Klimmzugstangen ... das mag dir etwas rustikal erscheinen, aber ich bin nun mal nicht das Weibchen mit Lockenstab, Bistrogardinen und Johnny-Depp-Poster. Nach 8 1/2 Stunden Büro hänge ich mich lieber an eine Klimmzugstange, als meine dünnen Ärmchen im Schminkspiegel zu betrachten. Eignen sich natürlich auch super, um jede Menge Schnickschnack dranzuhängen.
> ...



Mannsweib? Nö.. 
Aber spätestens jetzt will er auch Bilder sehen 
Ist das nicht das nervigste überhaupt, sich als Frau (im Netz) zu "outen"? 



Stevesteel schrieb:


> Leute Leute, das ist keine Wampe, das ist ein Wohlstandsgefälle!!!



Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso man sowas mit sich rumtragen will.
"Ich fühl mich wohl so!" wtf..


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso man sowas mit sich rumtragen will.
> "Ich fühl mich wohl so!" wtf..



Die Frage ist doch, wo fängt Wampe an und wo hört sie auf?

Ein bißchen Bauch ist völlig normal und auch völlig in Ordnung meiner Meinung nach.
Alles andere sind unrealistische Schönheitsideale die unseren naiven Mitmenschen durch die Medien eingehämmert werden.

Ein kugelrunder Bierbauch ist sicherlich nicht sonderlich gesund, das ist also ein Argument, sowas nicht haben zu wollen.

Aber ansonsten sollte man halt vorsichtig argumentieren.


----------



## Sztyk (26. April 2012)

muss ja nich jeder n ausdefiniertes sixpack haben! bei uns im boxverein sind viele beim thaiboxn und mma die bauchansatz haben oder zumindest kein sixpack, kommt natuerlich auch auf die gewichtsklasse an!
aber man kanns mit dem bauchwahn auch uebertreiben!
macht ech halt nich fertig nur weil ihr nach ner durhzechten nacht eure packs im sitzen nich mehr zaehlen koennt 

aber ab und zu mal den wow account ausgeloggt lassen und mal sport machen schadet bestimmt nich


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nein, nichts falsch verstanden. Ich nehme an, die von dir mitzitierten Stellen machen dich stutzig. Klingt so zusammenzitiert auch etwas nach Mannsweib
> 
> Fußball ... unsere Frauen-Fußballerinnen sind mehrfacher deutscher Meister, in dieser Stadt werden die besten Nachwuchsspielerinnen 'gezüchtet', man wohnt mit Bundesligaspielerinnen Tür an Tür. Hier haben sicher schon 30% aller Frauen/Mädchen auf irgendeinem Bolzplatz gegen das Leder gekickt. Wer hier noch auffallen will, spielt in der Universitäts-Frauen-Rugby-Mannschaft.



aso,dann kommst entweder aus potsdam wegen turbine oder aus frankfurt wegen dem ffc...die machen doch die meisterschaft ständig unter sich aus...hab auf eurosport letztens gesehen wie die in so einem internationalen spiel irgend ne irische mannschaft mit 12:0 oder so weggerammt haben,wobei die torwartin der iren so aussah wie der den wir damals immer als letztes in die mannschaft gewählt haben...

ok,das andere habe ich mir auch wahrscheinlich ein wenig zuuuu fantasievoll ausgemalt,wobei meine vorstellungen schon richtung typ ripley gingen(die aus den alien-filmen)...hätte mich von daher auch nich gewundert wenn du in dem örtlichen schützenverein angemeldet bist,aber scheinst ja tough zu sein...


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2012)

Also Potsdam hat zumindest ne Uni-Rugby-Mannschaft... bzw. hatte, ob das heute noch so ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wobei meine vorstellungen schon richtung typ ripley gingen(die aus den alien-filmen)...


Ich musste grad mal googeln. Nach einem Blick aufs Bild bei Wiki sag ich ganz klar: NEIN NEIN NEIN!



shadow24 schrieb:


> dann kommst entweder aus potsdam wegen turbine oder aus frankfurt wegen dem ffc...


Inklusive Klimmzugstange  


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2012)

Ich finde dieser Artikel passt hier gut rein: http://www.zeit.de/sport/2012-04/tuvia-tenenbom-prophet/seite-1

Ich geh auch seit einigen Monaten nun wieder ins Fitnessstudio. Der Plan ist, in zwei, drei Jahren so auszusehen wie der rechte. Ich geh ja schon in die Richtung, aber das meiste fehlt noch...


----------



## Ogil (26. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Plan ist, in zwei, drei Jahren so auszusehen wie der rechte. Ich geh ja schon in die Richtung, aber das meiste fehlt noch...


Du meinst die Schildmuetze hast Du schon?


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schildmuetze hast Du schon?



Man braucht das garnicht mal so zu unterschätzen!
Wenn man diszipliniert rangeht, nen vernünftigen Trainer an der Hand hat etc kann man sehr sehr schnell echt gute Erfolge sehen.
Ich hatte nach 5 Monaten den Körberbau von Vin Diesel (hab gerade kein besseres Beispiel zur Hand..).
Also so Sachen sind nichtmal aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Plan ist, in zwei, drei Jahren so auszusehen wie der rechte.


Wenn du den Gang zum Fitnessstudio mit einem Solariumbesuch verbindest, könntest du dich zumindest der Hautfarbe annähern  

Ich kenn ja deine berufliche Planung nicht, aber in ein schickes Hemd passt du dann nicht mehr, falls das von Nöten sein sollte ;-)


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Artikel passt hier gut rein: http://www.zeit.de/s...prophet/seite-1
> 
> Ich geh auch seit einigen Monaten nun wieder ins Fitnessstudio. Der Plan ist, in zwei, drei Jahren so auszusehen wie der rechte. Ich geh ja schon in die Richtung, aber das meiste fehlt noch...



Puh der Typ macht sich zwar als Türsteher ziemlich gut, aber ich wette auf den meisten MTBs würde der Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag einsacken wegen dem Gewicht...
Also meins wärs nicht so auszusehen. Man kann sicher gut posen und "DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN" sagen, aber naja das wars dann auch.


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Artikel passt hier gut rein: http://www.zeit.de/s...prophet/seite-1


Danke, da muss ich mir direkt eine Träne aus dem Augenwinkel wischen... 



Konov schrieb:


> Man kann sicher gut posen und "DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN" sagen, aber naja das wars dann auch.


Und ausgewachsene nur 60Kg wiegende Brillenträger sind Genies in Mathematik und Physik?


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Puh der Typ macht sich zwar als Türsteher ziemlich gut, aber ich wette auf den meisten MTBs würde der Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag einsacken wegen dem Gewicht...
> Also meins wärs nicht so auszusehen. Man kann sicher gut posen und "DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN" sagen, aber naja das wars dann auch.



Warum gibts hier eigentlich keinen Smily der sich nen Vogel zeigt?


----------



## win3ermute (26. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Warum gibts hier eigentlich keinen Smily der sich nen Vogel zeigt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werden auch dringendst gebraucht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zam, mach was!


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Und ausgewachsene nur 60Kg wiegende Brillenträger sind Genies in Mathematik und Physik?



Wenn wir uns nur bei Klischees bedienen wollen, ja


----------



## Sin (26. April 2012)

Uh, so wie der rechte auf dem Foto möchte ich jetzt nicht aussehen. Es soll halt nur das "Bäuchlein" weg, ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden mit meinem Körperbau ^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich musste grad mal googeln. Nach einem Blick aufs Bild bei Wiki sag ich ganz klar: NEIN NEIN NEIN!




Sigourney Weaver ist sehr wandlungsfähig:
in Ghostbusters:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=N9L7UUp0FxY

in Galaxy quest: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oder halt in alien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2012)

Ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob es echt Leute gibt, die die scharf finden


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> und dann sind wir auch schon mal 10-20 km gelaufen etc... war eher son militär drill ... mussten auch in einem jahr das militaer training in deren saal manchen ... paramilitaer training oder so hiess das
> hab das ganze durchgestanden trotz herzproblemen



halbmarathon in der schule ? na dann viel spass 
hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass leicht überhängende haut sich so nicht mehr wirklich zurück bildet. es wird zwar straff, aber ganz weg bekomm ichs zumindest nicht.hatte vor 10 jahren auch mal richtig übergewichtsprobleme. mittlerweile fahr ich schon seit >5 jahren fahrrad wie ein weltmeister und mach noch anderes sportgedöns, aber waschbrett-bauch funktioniert nicht  mach jetzt zwar auch crunches,aber ändert sich auch nicht wirklich was und wirklich lust auf mucki bude hab ich auch nicht.

aber das körpergefühl ist trotzdem ein anderes und geiler..


----------



## shadow24 (27. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob es echt Leute gibt, die die scharf finden




die alien-version nicht,die galaxy-quest version doch schon eher


----------



## The Bang (4. Juli 2012)

Ganz einfach das Rezept was du brauchst ist die Low Carb ernährung. Sie ist zwar hart aber damit erzielst du am schnellsten ergebnisse. Low Carb kann aber sehr schwer sein am anfang. Da du deine ernährung umstellst. Wenn du dich daran gewöhnt hast geht es aber und du fühlst dich sogar noch vitaler. 

Ich hab es umgefähr 1 Jahr durchgezogen und bin so innerhalb von 4 Monaten zum Sixpack gekommen hatte umgefähr das Selbe Trainig wie du. Aber mittlerweile hab ich auch wieder zuviel auf den rippen meine Motivation war damals einen Top Body zu haben für mein Miami Urlaub . Ich glaub es ist nicht möglich konsequent sich so zu ernähren irgendwann packt einen die Lust nach einer Pizza, Brezel etc. Ich denke aber das ich wieder mit low Carb anfange um die Pfunde zu verlieren weil es für mich die einfachste form war und ich die schnellsten ergebnisse erzielt habe damit.

Es ist halt nichts was man länger machen kann. Es sei den man ist  Schauspieler oder sonstiges


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob es echt Leute gibt, die die scharf finden





shadow24 schrieb:


> die alien-version nicht,die galaxy-quest version doch schon eher


^ this


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2012)

Kein Wunder, dass es in letzter Zeit so viele Zombieangriffe gibt - bei den ganzen Totengräbern hier


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Könnte auch an Cloud 9 liegen 
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/panorama/US-Polizei-warnt-nach-Kannibalen-Attacken-vor-Zombie-Droge-id20482106.html


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

Cloud 9? ich dachte die dinger heißen bathsalts


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Vote for close ^^

Projekt hat wohl net funktioniert....


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juli 2012)

Wieso? 2012 ist doch noch nicht vorbei  Und Fotos vorher/nachher gab ´s auch noch keine


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wieso? 2012 ist doch noch nicht vorbei  Und Fotos vorher/nachher gab ´s auch noch keine



Gibts auch bestimmt net.... ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich finde den Thread überhaupt nicht tot, im Gegenteil. Hat man doch als Zocker immer das Damoklesschwert der mangelnden Bewegung und ungesunden Haltung über sich baumeln. Und anstatt sich über so welterschütternde Dinge wie doofen Loot in D3 aufzuregen kann man hier tatsächlich mal über was Gesundes reden. In der heutigen Zeit siehts ja eher so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da sag ich ausnahmsweise: schön dass er wieder ausgebuddelt wurde. Ich hab in den letzten Jahren auch ordentlich zugelegt und dabei war ich zuvor gertenschlank. War zwar jahrelang in der Fitnessbude, teilweise 5x die Woche, aber dann Job gewechselt vom Außendienst ins Büro, zwei kleine Kinder daheim und nebenher so richtig in WoW gesuchtet - da wars Essig mit Sport. Erst keine Zeit, dann keine Lust.

Jetzt hab ich gesagt dass das nicht so weiter geht. Also hab ich mich auf meine schon zeit Lebens Lieblingssportart besonnen und gehe 3x die Woche schwimmen. Auf einer 40-Meter-Bahn, da merkt man im Vergleich zur 25er direkt was man getan hat. Und das eine oder andere Kilo ist auch schon weg. Zocken kann ich ja trotzdem noch, wenn die Kinder abends im Bett sind (auch mit über 30 mag ich das nicht missen^^). So fühl ich mich derzeit richtig wohl und das motiviert auch. Gar so schlank wie früher werd ich sicher nicht mehr, aber das muss auch gar nicht sein. Und meine Frau freut sich auch, hat sie doch berechtigterweise hier und da gemosert, als ich immer mehr zunahm.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wieso? 2012 ist doch noch nicht vorbei  Und Fotos vorher/nachher gab ´s auch noch keine



Dann fangt doch wenigstens mal mit den Vorher-Fotos an 

Vielleicht motiviert das andere User ja oder es dient als Abschreckung


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann fangt doch wenigstens mal mit den Vorher-Fotos an


also ich würde ja leute animieren wollen und nicht zu akuter blindheit aufgrund meines studentengestählten körpers treiben ^^


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2012)

Vorher Nachher Fotos habe ich leider nicht gemacht, wobei das Projekt auch noch nicht vorbei ist. Ich Ernähre mich nach wie vor Kohlenhydrat reduziert, leider musste ich Beruflich etwas mit dem Sport zurück treten, und mache nur noch 3/4 mal die Woche Sport. (Montags Joggen, Mittwochs Reiten, Donnerstag Kraftraining, Sonntags Krafttraining) 

AAABER: Ich habe einen Zwischenerfolg: Ich habe vor 3 Wochen zusätzlich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und zugenommen habe ich in der Zeit nicht wirklich, sind aktuell nur ca 0,5 Kilo. Statt eine zu rauchen, gehe ich halt einfach an die Reckstange.

Weitere Erfolge: Durch das Krafttraining sind die Brustmuskeln und natürlich Bi+ Trizeps gewachsen, zwar nicht sooo massiv, aber sichtbar. Der Rettungsring an sich ist etwas weniger geworden. Am Bauch sehe ich keine direkte Veränderung, auch das Maßband zeigt 0 Änderung. Auffällig ist, dass ich alle Hemden wegschmeißen kann, da mein Hals dicker geworden ist und ich nun statt 41/42er Hemden 43/44er brauche, weil ich sonst den Kragen nicht zu bekomme.

Achja, etwas seltsames gibt es aber noch: Wenn ich nun Kohlenhydrate Esse, bekomme ich Magenschmerzen, in Extremen fällen auch Durchfall. Also hat sich das Thema Pizza + Brezle erledigt ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Achja, etwas seltsames gibt es aber noch: Wenn ich nun Kohlenhydrate Esse, bekomme ich Magenschmerzen, in Extremen fällen auch Durchfall. Also hat sich das Thema Pizza + Brezle erledigt ^^


Klingt nicht sehr gesund, vielleicht solltest Du mal zum Arzt gehn deswegen.


----------



## RedShirt (5. Juli 2012)

Kleine Tips meinerseits, weil ich ähnliches Projekt gestartet habe Ende 2011:

 - wenn Du weniger Kohlehydrate ist, ist es normal schneller satt zu sein. Da gilt oft die gute Regel "aufhören zu essen, wenn man noch etwas hungrig ist".
 - Krafttraining ist nur ganz ganz bedingt geeignet, abzunehmen. Das ist Muskelaufbau. Muskelaufbau != Abnehmen. 
 - Ausdauertraining kostet viel Energie und sollte Hauptfokus sein. Joggen ist ein Anfang, wie lange und wie intensiv machst Du es? 
 - beim Mann sieht man an genau einer Stelle, ob er zuviel drauf hat: Bauch. Wenn da nix vom Umfang weg ist, gabs bisher nur Muskelaufbau, aber kein Speck-weg
 - Kombiniere Kraft + Ausdauertraining. Idealerweise machst Du 10 Minuten Ausdauer (leicht) vorm Krafttraining, dann Krafttraining, dann 30 Minuten + Ausdauer. Das rockt.

Ich bin mittlerweile von 75 auf 69 Kilo runter, und aus dem "Bäuchle" würde was ansehnlicheres. Seither passen mir wieder 29-30 Bundumfang-Jeans. Ohne Muskelaufbau wärs noch weniger Gewicht.

@Kohlehydrate

D.h. Du isst derzeit nur Eiweiß, Gemüse, etc? Keinerlei Brot, kein Eigelb, kein ... ? Das ist hart. 

Ich mag Zazikiquark mit Gurke z.B. als Snack zwischenrein.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der hat sichtbar gut trainiert beim einarmigen Humpenheben.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2012)

Heißt es nicht, ein Mann ohne Bauch ist ein Krüppel?


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Richtig. Und die sind auch erarbeitet, nicht abgeboren...


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Sport ,Sport ,Sport & eine ausgewogene Ernährung. So hab ich in den letzten 2 Wochen 3 Kilogramm abgenommen.


----------



## Sin (23. Juli 2012)

Muss zugeben, habe einen leichten Rückschlag erlitten. Dadurch dass ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe und enorm Streß auf der Arbeit hatte, haben sich mal gut 5 Kilo mehr auf die Wage geschummelt, zudem ich stellenweise auch leider das Training hab sausen lassen. ABER: Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt, jetzt gibt es 7 Tage Sport bei Radikal auf das achten was ich esse (Keine Kalorien Zählen, sondern mit Salat vollstopfen statt wie zuletzt das Glas Nutella mit den Pfannenkuchen "verheiraten"). Jetzt gibt es jeden Tag mindestens eine Stunde Sport.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme immer wieder etwas ab, wenn ich einfach nur arbeiten gehe.
Dazu gibt es derzeit sogar Sonne gratis. 

woran ich merke, wenn ich wieder mal zugenommen haben sollte ...

Hosen rutschen (finden wohl weniger Halt^^).
Und wenn ich beim Unkraut zuppen in die Knie gehe es knackst -
und wenn das Hochkommen länger als gewöhnlich dauert.

Ansonsten lebe (esse) ich so, wie es mir passt - solange es in "Maßen" ist und ich mich wohlfühle.
N# bissle Sport (Radfahren, Wandern) kommt auch vor.
Da brauche ich keine Activia + Konsorten, kein Fitnessstudio etc.

Die Arbeit schlaucht zwar, hält mich aber am meisten fit.

*ps.* 
Man benötigt imo auch kein Projekt.
Alleine die alltägliche Disziplin macht es aus.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe durch das (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßige Schwimmtraining in den letzten Wochen zwischen 3 und 5 kg abgenommen (jede Waage zeigt was Anderes^^). Ohne Stress, ohne Kalorien zählen, ohne sinnfreie Ernährungsumstellung die man eh nur kurze Zeit durchhält im hektischen Alltag mit Vollzeitjob und Familie inklusive kleinen Kindern. Nein, einfach nach der Arbeit bzw. abends wenn die Kinder im Bett sind 2 - 3x die Woche je 2 Stunden auf einer 40m-Bahn meine Runden ziehen. Das schlaucht ordentlich, macht aber trotzdem Spaß (ich liebe Wasser und schwimmen seit ich klein bin).

Ein festes Ziel, was Gewicht angeht, setze ich mir bewusst nicht. Bringt eh nix, für Powertraining ist einfach keine Zeit. Bin ja schon froh dass ich es jetzt wieder schaffe überhaupt einer Sportart nachzugehen. In ca. einem halben Jahr will ich angenehm fit sein, mehr nehm ich mir nicht vor. Hauptsache Bewegung nach 9 Stunden täglich im Büro. Ich hab sogar überlegt mit rauchen wieder anzufangen, aber ich schätze mal dass DIESER "sportliche Ehrgeiz" meiner Frau dann doch zu weit ginge.^^


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Sin, ich kann dir nur raten das ganze nicht zu ehrgeizig zu sehen sonst könnte dir der Spass dabei flöten gehen.

Wenn du ein gesundes Körpermaß erreicht hast, ist es doch in Ordnung....

Gestern hab ich am See in der Sonne gelegen und mir die ganzen superdürren Mädels angeschaut mit ihren Waschbrettbäuchen (!), da bekommt man als Mann eher Ekelgefühle als anderes.
Wenn sie dann auch noch Solarium-braun getoasted sind wie ein fauler Apfel, dann vergeht einem Hören und Sehen. ^^


Was ich damit sagen will: Manchmal ist der natürliche Körperbau besser als man denkt, auch wenns ein 2-3 Kilo zuviel sind.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich am See in der Sonne gelegen und mir die ganzen superdürren Mädels angeschaut mit ihren Waschbrettbäuchen (!), da bekommt man als Mann eher Ekelgefühle als anderes fühlt man sich als Mann irgendwie minderwertig und ist zugleich trotzdem spitz wie Nahbars Lumpi.


Ich bin mir sicher dass Du eigentlich das damit ausdrücken wolltest. Ekelgefühle beim Anblick von schlanken, sportlichen jungen Frauen zu bekommen ist dann doch etwas... befremdlich.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass Du eigentlich das damit ausdrücken wolltest. Ekelgefühle beim Anblick von schlanken, sportlichen jungen Frauen zu bekommen ist dann doch etwas... befremdlich.



Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen schlanken, sportlichenjungen Frauen und bulimischen Hungerhaken mit Streichholzärmchen und –beinchen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen schlanken, sportlichenjungen Frauen und bulimischen Hungerhaken mit Streichholzärmchen und &#8211;beinchen.


Da er von Waschbrettbäuchen sprach wage ich mal zu orakeln, dass der Rest ebenfalls ansehnlich trainiert und nicht in Form erbrochen war. Bauch Beine Po ftw!


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2012)

Warum sollte eine Frau, keinen Waschbrettbauch haben dürfen?
Aber du magst ja auch Büsche an Frauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

= Lecker :>

Ich habe in letzter Zeit recht viel Körperfett abgenommen, weil ich einfach auf Alk verzichtet habe, 5L Wasser am Tag trinke und weiter mein Sport gemacht habe.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass Du eigentlich das damit ausdrücken wolltest. Ekelgefühle beim Anblick von schlanken, sportlichen jungen Frauen zu bekommen ist dann doch etwas... befremdlich.



Nur weil DU diese Empfindung damit verbindest, muss das nicht bei allen Menschen so sein.
Du machst der Schubladen-Denker Gesellschaft alle Ehre! 

Außerdem formulierst du wieder viel zu allgemein. Von Schlank, jund und sportlich war nie die Rede. 
Differenzierung ist das Stichwort....




Manowar schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Frau, keinen Waschbrettbauch haben dürfen?
> Aber du magst ja auch Büsche an Frauen



Für dich gilt dasselbe. Differenzieren scheint weniger Tugend als Fremdwort zu sein 

Lesen, assozieren, Schublade öffnen..... ach was red ich. Ich rede mit Wänden! 

Ich habe nie gesagt dass ich viel Schambehaarung an Frauen mag - um mal auf den Punkt zu bringen was du hier so kläglich zu umschreiben versuchst.
Genausowenig habe ich behauptet, dass eine Frau keinen Waschbrettbauch haben darf.


Ich glaub wir können weiter diskutieren, wenn einige Leute gelernt haben, zu lesen und zu verstehen, statt zu lesen und zu assoziieren und dann die Schubladen zu öffnen....


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2012)

Ooooder du übertreibst nicht mit der Eloquenz und lässt dich auch mal foppen 


Konov schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich am See in der Sonne gelegen und mir die ganzen superdürren Mädels angeschaut mit ihren Waschbrettbäuchen (!), da bekommt man als Mann eher Ekelgefühle als anderes.




Der Satz ist eigentlich schon eindeutig und lässt quasi keinen Spielraum?

Dieser Magersucht"trend" ist selsbtverständlich vollkommen daneben.
Aber wenn du von Waschbrettbäuchen sprichst, sind sie eher sportlich und sportlich ist für mich sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ooooder du übertreibst nicht mit der Eloquenz und lässt dich auch mal foppen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich lässt der Satz spielraum.
Das hier ist ein Forum und wir haben uns nicht persönlich über das Thema unterhalten oder? Dann würdest du warscheinlich verstehen was ich meinte und gar nicht nachfragen 

Viele Frauen sehen sportlich aus, auch ohne Waschbrettbauch. Ein MUSS ist es nicht um das Kriterium "Sportlich" zu erfüllen, zumal wir das sowieso nicht definieren können.
Wo fängt sportlich an, wo hört es auf....?

Ich denke das lässt sich nicht genau klären, jedenfalls nicht ohne einen 300 Seiten Roman zu verfassen.
Ich finde sportliche Frauen auch attraktiv, gar keine Frage


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Konov steht auf Diiicke! Konov steht auf Diiiiicke! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Konov steht auf Diiicke! Konov steht auf Diiiiicke!
> 
> [...]




Besonders toll find ich die Süßigkeiten Packungen auf dem, was mal ihre Oberschenkel waren......


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Dank meines Muskelfaserrisses hab ich 3kilo zugenommen :/


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dank meines Muskelfaserrisses hab ich 3kilo zugenommen :/



Aber mit sicherheit kein Fett sondern Muskelmasse ^^

@Rest:

Mag vielleicht komisch klingen, aber der Ehrgeiz etwas zu schaffen treibt mich an. Es ist dieses Ziel was ich mir gesetzt habe was mich momentan wieder jeden Tag Sport machen lässt. Spass habe ich trotzdem dabei. Oder würde es euch keinen Spass machen wenn ihr am Stall steht und eine Traube von jungen Damen um euch herum stehen 

Und ich find es toll einen Fortschritt zu sehen (natürlich weniger toll durch die Gewichtszunahme)


----------



## Sin (29. Juni 2013)

So, ein Jahr ist es her dass ich mir dieses Ziel gesetzt hatte. 

Leider ist aus dem Projekt 2012 nichts geworden. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich leider einen Bandscheibenvorfall zu vermelden (Jaja, die Quittung kommt immer). Durch die Tatsache dass ich dann ein 3/4 Jahr kein  Sport mehr gemacht habe und zudem durch den Rauchstop auch etwas mehr gegegessen hatte, habe ich rund 10 Kilo zugenommen. Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich vorhatte. Nachdem ich dann Anfang des Jahres umgezogen war und es Gesundheitlich besser ging, fing ich auch wieder mit dem Sport an (mit dem rauchen natürlich nicht). Statt 7 Tage Sport gab es nun ein ausgereifteres Sportprogramm:

Montags: 1 Stunde Ausdauer (Reiten)
Dienstags: 1 Stunde Kraft (5 Sätze mit je 30-60 Liegestütze, 3 x 6 x 12 Bauchübungen, Freihanteltraining und Dehnungsübungen)
Mittwochs: Pause
Donnerstags: 1 Stunde Kraft
Freitags: Pause
Samstags: Kraft
Sonntags: 2 Stunden Ausdauer (Badminton)

Im Mai habe ich dann zusätzlich 1 Monat eine Almaseddiät gemacht um die Nahrung endgültig umzustellen. In der Zeit habe ich dann auch Rund 8 Kilo abgenommen. (Bin jetzt wieder auf dem Niveau wie vor dem Rauchstop :-) ) 
Körpermaße haben sich auch verändert, die Tendenz geht jetzt schon eher richtung V Form, vorher war es eher "Quadratisch praktisch gut" - Einen Waschbrettbauch gibt es aber noch nicht, an dem muss ich weiter arbeiten. 

Anfang Februar/ Jetzt:

Brustumfang: 92/99
Bauchumfang: 92/86
Armumfang: 30/34  

3 Monate habe ich noch Zeit, dann bin ich auf Lesbos Badeurlaub machen, bis dahin muss das Gesamtpaket stimmen


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2013)

Waschbrettbauch ist bei mir grad incoming, obwohl ich davon irgendwie immer nix gehalten hab...

hatte grad bock das durchzuhalten und in letzter zeit hab ich soviel muckis überall am körper produziert, dass es mich richtig stolz macht.
Es ist hart durchzuhalten vorallem wegen der Ernährung. Ich esse fast nie fettiges und merke schon innerhalb einer woche unterschiede am Körper... dabei ist ne Woche eigentlich gar nix.

Also Ernährung anpassen ist das erfolgsrezept (neben ausdauerndem Training täglich)
Aber wer Zeit hat und sich motivieren kann... viel erfolg auf jedenfall für dich


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2013)

Hab seit Jahresanfang 15 KG abgenommen (von 98 auf 87 ca) und um die 4kg Muskeln aufgebaut. 

Dafür aber wesentlich den Fettanteil am Körper reduziert.

Meine Trainingseinheiten sehen wie folgt aus:

Montags 1,5h Krav Maga
Di 1h CrossFit + 1,5h Krav Maga
Mittwoch Fitness-Boxen 1 Std. 
Donnerstags Pause oder 5km joggen
Freitag 1,5h Krav Maga + 1h CrossFit
Samstags entweder joggen (10km) oder 1,5h Krav Maga
Sonntags Fitness-Boxen 1 Std. und seit ca. 4 Wochen noch 1,5h JuJitsu

Dazu ganz wichtig die Ernährung umstellen.

Morgens gibts ne Portion Vollkornhaferflocken mit Magherjoghurt (0,1% Fett) + 1 Banane reinschnibbeln. Mittags dann an langen Arbeitstagen was warmes (selbstgekochte Gemüsepfanne o.ä., Hähnchen, Fisch...) und an kurzen Tagen Apfel, Banane, Paprika, Kiwi ... was halt da ist. Abends nach dem Training ein Eiweißshake.

Am Anfang habe ich mich Abends auch mal "durchgehungert", ist zwar nicht gesund - aber effektiv, wenn man die Ernährung anpasst. 

Erfordert manchmal etwas konsequenz, aber hat sich bisher gelohnt. Am unteren Bauch ist noch etwas Gewebe, aber es ist sehr undankbar das abzutrainieren. Ich jogge weiterhin zwischendrin (auch gerne mal nach den Trainingseinheiten 3-5km zum auslaufen) und behalte das viele Sport bei. Mitlerweile gehts nicht mehr ohne :-)

Edit: Was sich auch übelst bemerkbar macht... Alkohol. Einfach mal statt nem Weizen Abends oder nem Pils n Wasser oder n Alkoholfreies, isotonisches Erdinger  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Dafür dann lieber morgens zum Sport oder joggen, macht spaß und man fühlt sich besser :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal gehört Strafungsübungen allgemein sollen gut sein, ansonsten Sit-Ups, bzw alles was eben den Bauch beansprucht.

Falls nix hilft, jammer beim Arzt wie sehr das auf diee Psyche geht und lass es straffen.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2013)

Genug Schlaf ist übrigens auch wichtig wenn man soviel macht....

Hab mir in letzter Zeit nen halbwegs vernünftigen Rhythmus angewöhnt (für meinen Körper)
Da ist jeder Mensch anders und man muss gucken was einem am besten passt.

Grad am Wochenende merk ich auch wieviel mehr Zeit man dann am Tag hat.... wenn SA und SO alle noch bis 12 im bett liegen, bin ich bereits seit 8-9 Uhr auf, hab gefrühstückt, trainiert, war laufen und hab das zweite mal geduscht, während die anderen nichmal aus ihren Betten gekrochen sind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Rayon schrieb:


> Edit: Was sich auch übelst bemerkbar macht... Alkohol. Einfach mal statt nem Weizen Abends oder nem Pils n Wasser oder n Alkoholfreies, isotonisches Erdinger  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Dafür dann lieber morgens zum Sport oder joggen, macht spaß und man fühlt sich besser :-)




Wenn ich diese Werbung sehe fang ich immer an zu lachen. Der größte Witz. Ich trinke auch gern mal ein wenig mehr, dann würde ich aber lieber mal ein Bier weniger trinken in der Woche (was ich eh nicht tue), anstatt dieses Zeugs.

Ansonsten sieht dein Tag schon sehr ausgebucht aus, aber wenn man abnehmen will, ist das wohl notwendig schätze ich mal.

Ich melde mich morgen auch in nem Fitnesscenter an, allerdings nicht zum abnehmen, sondern eher für den Rücken (hat mein Hausarzt empfohlen, weil ich sehr oft Nackenschmerzen habe, die in Kopfschmerzen übergehen). Bin wirklich gespannt, weil ich da noch keine Erfahrungen habe (in Sachen Fitness, Gehe 2x die Woche 7 KM laufen, das wars).


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich melde mich morgen auch in nem Fitnesscenter an, allerdings nicht zum abnehmen, sondern eher für den Rücken (hat mein Hausarzt empfohlen, weil ich sehr oft Nackenschmerzen habe, die in Kopfschmerzen übergehen). Bin wirklich gespannt, weil ich da noch keine Erfahrungen habe (in Sachen Fitness, Gehe 2x die Woche 7 KM laufen, das wars).



Hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass Fitness-Center für Anfänger sinnvoll sind.
Du hast in der Regel direkt Kontakt zu jemandem, der dir Geräte erklärt und bei Rückenübungen ist es ja auch wichtig, nix falsch zu machen, sonst machste es noch schlimmer.

Nach 1-2 Jahren war ich aber wieder draußen... bin zwar noch mitglied aber gehe nie ins Studio.
Hab mir ein paar Hanteln für Zuhause angeschafft mit verschiedenen Gewichten (kostenpunkt 50 Euro) und trainiere damit sehr erfolgreich zuhause. Erfolgreicher als im Studio witzigerweise....
Für mich war es aber auch immer schwer zu erreichen mitm Fahrrad. Und da ich mich sowieso ständig aufm Fahrrad bewege, sind heimische Traingeräte perfekt.

Und liegestütze und so zeug kannste auch so zuhause machen. 
Viel Erfolg deinem Rücken zuliebe jedenfalls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

2 Hanteln hab ich auch hier, aber nur kleinere mit je 7,5 KG. Größere Geräte werde ich mir wohl erst anschaffen, wenn ich ausziehe. 

Ich muss eh erstmal meinen Schweinehund überwinden (der ist riesig -.-), aber ich glaube dass ich eher dort hingehe, weil ich ansonsten 30 € monatlich in den Sand setzen würde. Und ich bin eig. sehr geizig 

Danke dir jedenfalls Konov


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2013)

Bei mcfit hab ich 20 euro im monat bezahlt damals... auf dauer kommste mit selbstanschaffungen billiger!

Und geh nicht in diese überkanditelten Läden wie Fitness First.
Die sind wie Apple, da bezahlste irgendein Logo und ne Dusche aus Marmor.... braucht kein Mensch

Es sei denn du willst auch andere angebote nutzen wie Sauna und Co


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Gehe zu Sportspass , da zahle ich für die Angebote und fürs Fitnesscenter 30 € im Monat. Das gute ist, dass man immer für 3 Monate zahlt und dann zum nächsten Quartal hin kündigen kann. Wirklich lange gebunden bin ich also nicht. War für mich wichtig, da zahle ich dann auch mal bisschen mehr. Und hab bisher sehr viel positives gehört, zu Mcfit kannste hier nicht gehen, ist schwer zu beschreiben. Vom Service ganz zu schweigen ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2013)

Sieht halbwegs seriös aus die Seite


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mcfit hab ich 20 euro im monat bezahlt damals... auf dauer kommste mit selbstanschaffungen billiger!
> 
> Und geh nicht in diese überkanditelten Läden wie Fitness First.
> Die sind wie Apple, da bezahlste irgendein Logo und ne Dusche aus Marmor.... braucht kein Mensch
> ...



Ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Hab selber mal ne Zeit lang als Trainer gearbeitet.
Man sieht einen großen Unterschied, was die Leute angeht.
Die 20€ Studios sind eigentlich nur zu gebrauchen, wenn man wirklich weiß, was man macht.
Habe da viele viele Leute gesehen, die sich schaden. -> Sich Rücken und Gelenke zerstören.
Weil.."es ist ja nur nen bißchen Gewicht."

In teureren Studios laufen einfach besser ausgebildete Trainer rum.
Durch die mehrkosten bekommt man auch anderen Service.
Man bekommt da schon mehr oder weniger nen Privattrainer, der das professionell aufzieht.
Man kann Ernährungspläne bekommen (fast das wichtigste am Training).
etc pp

Vorallem jemand der Probleme mitm Rücken hat, sollte so Billigläden vermeiden!
Da muss jemand drüberschauen, sonst ist der Rücken schneller im Eimer, als man will.
Durch einen vernünftigen Check und diesen Service, kommen ganz viele Sachen an den Tag, die man vorher nicht wusste.
Teilweise beeinträchtigen "schiefe" Knöchel, dass man eine Rückenübung nicht machen darf.
Halt einfach vieles, worauf man niemals kommen würde.

Ich sehe das ganze, wie einen billigen Tattoowierer zu finden.
Man bekommt, was man bezahlt. Wenn man an den falschen Ecken spart, schneidet man sich ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Wobei ich damals bei Mcfit auch nen ernährungsplan bekommen hab, obwohl ich das ursprünglich gar nicht wollte 

Also muss letztlich jeder selbst wissen... ich halte von den teuren studios jedenfalls nicht viel, weil man vieles auch selbst machen kann, wenn man sich auf den arsch setzt und sich etwas informiert.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> weil man vieles auch selbst machen kann, wenn man sich auf den arsch setzt und sich etwas informiert.




Wie oft ich das gehört habe.
Ist natürlich tausend mal besser, als einfach zu machen 
Aber die vernünftigen Trainer sind nicht umsonst Physiotherapeuten.

Jeder Mensch hat Wissen in verschiedenen Sachen, deswegen lass es bitte stehen, dass:

Wenn man Rückenprobleme oder sonstige körperliche Leiden hat, muss man einfach jemanden haben, der ein Auge drauf hat.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie oft ich das gehört habe.
> Ist natürlich tausend mal besser, als einfach zu machen
> Aber die vernünftigen Trainer sind nicht umsonst Physiotherapeuten.
> 
> ...




Naja ich sprech ja auch nicht davon, mit einem speziellen leiden sich selbst zu kurieren. ^^

Was ich meinte, ist pumpen. Vorausgesetzt du bist gesund. Gewichte stemmen um gut auszusehen.... also total oberflächlich.
Weder professionelles Gewichtheben, noch die Behandlung eines Rückenleidens sollte man in die eigene Hand nehmen, ohne einen Arzt zu konsultieren 

Wir haben mal wieder aneinander vorbeigeredet


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2013)

Deswegen hast du ja auch nen netten Smily von mir bekommen! 

Geht mir gerade nur um die Gesundheit der Leute.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Geht mir gerade nur um die Gesundheit der Leute.



Da will ich mich nicht dazwischenstellen


----------



## Rayon (2. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Werbung sehe fang ich immer an zu lachen. Der größte Witz. Ich trinke auch gern mal ein wenig mehr, dann würde ich aber lieber mal ein Bier weniger trinken in der Woche (was ich eh nicht tue), anstatt dieses Zeugs.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht dein Tag schon sehr ausgebucht aus, aber wenn man abnehmen will, ist das wohl notwendig schätze ich mal.
> 
> Ich melde mich morgen auch in nem Fitnesscenter an, allerdings nicht zum abnehmen, sondern eher für den Rücken (hat mein Hausarzt empfohlen, weil ich sehr oft Nackenschmerzen habe, die in Kopfschmerzen übergehen). Bin wirklich gespannt, weil ich da noch keine Erfahrungen habe (in Sachen Fitness, Gehe 2x die Woche 7 KM laufen, das wars).



Ich trinke unter der Woche gar nichts, außer 3-4 Liter Wasser täglich ;-) 

Das mit dem Erdinger oder wasauchimmerfüreine-Marke war ein Beispiel :-) Ich trinke auch Wasser auf Partys o.ä., wenn ich weiß, dass ich am nächsten Tag laufen gehe. Klar hat auch das Erdinger seinen Kalorienpunkt.

Ich bin mit dem Trainingsplan echt gut gefahren, jetzt gehts ja schon mehr ans Definieren als ans Abbauen :-)

Kann jemand ein Eiweißpulver empfehlen, damit man sich Abends nen Shake machen kann? Ich habe grade "Body Attack Power Protein" im Auge. Jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

da ich jetzt endlich wieder anfangen kann, wollte ich mal nachfragen. 
ernährung is klar ( ja ich trink zu gern mal ein bier ^^ ).
nur was die bewegung angeht. ich hab nun leider ne kaputte schulter (acg-sprengung, wer es nachlesen will) und auch beide knie kaputt, und ne leicht lahme hüfte (dank op; aber nichts beschwerliches). habe es bisher mehr oder minder geschafft mit dem rad so max. 10-15 kilo runter zu bekommen (bin durch krankheit und medikamente (schönen dank cortison...) etwas schwerer. dabei war das ~jeden 2. oder täglich 30km repsektive 50 km, im angezogenem tempo ( 30km/h, was die strecke eben hergab).


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da ich jetzt endlich wieder anfangen kann, wollte ich mal nachfragen.
> ernährung is klar ( ja ich trink zu gern mal ein bier ^^ ).
> nur was die bewegung angeht. ich hab nun leider ne kaputte schulter (acg-sprengung, wer es nachlesen will) und auch beide knie kaputt, und ne leicht lahme hüfte (dank op; aber nichts beschwerliches). habe es bisher mehr oder minder geschafft mit dem rad so max. 10-15 kilo runter zu bekommen (bin durch krankheit und medikamente (schönen dank cortison...) etwas schwerer. dabei war das ~jeden 2. oder täglich 30km repsektive 50 km, im angezogenem tempo ( 30km/h, was die strecke eben hergab).



Und was ist jetzt die frage?? 

@Rayon
von Eiweißpräparaten halte ich persönlich gar nix.... ich achte auf die ernährung aber das zeug bekommt mir gar nicht.
Hab auch gute ergebnisse beim Muskelaufbau ohne jedes zusatzpräparat


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

naja was man da evtl noch machen kann ^^ mist hab doch glatt die frage dazu vergessen


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2013)

Da sollte man definitiv auch mit nem Physiotherapeut sprechen.
Aber bei so vielen kaputten Gelenken, wirds wohl aufs Schwimmen hinauslaufen.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2013)

Ihr werdet lachen, aber für einen guten und starken Rücken ist reiten echt Ideal. Nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall hatte ich immer wieder Probleme, erst als ich wieder mit dem Reiten angefangen habe sind die Rückenschmerzen weg. 
Von Fitnessstudios selber halte ich recht wenig, dieses stupide an irgendwelchen Geräten sitzen liegt mir nicht, aber das ist denke ich mal auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe. Ich habe Hantelstange, etc. alles zu Hause, und bevor ich auf einen Crosstrainer gehe, schnappe ich mir lieber meine Schuhe und laufe im Stadtwald. 

Schwimmen ist mit Sicherheit auch gut, gerade für welche die vielleicht etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben, bzw allgemein Probleme mit den Gelenken. Ich persönlich bin aber eher jemand der schon froh ist wenn er nicht unter geht, freiwillig muss ich nicht ins Becken


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

naja physio mit abschließenden gesprächen hab ich hinter mir. hab auch bis auf knackende knie an sich keine probs ^^ außer, das ich schwitze wie ein schwein und jeden 2. tag waschen kann ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2013)

Die müssen dir aber gesagt haben, was du machen kannst? 
Du sprichst von deinen Knien, deiner Schulter und deinem Becken und sagst, du hast keine Probleme ..


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

naja die schulter hab ich oben geschrieben ( acgsprengung) die knie hab ich selber kaputt gemacht (fahrradunfall, motorradunfall.), mehrere schleimbeutel usw entfernt, wurde damals aber ohne einschrenkungen entlassen. ebenfalls die hüfte, nach ner beckenop hat die angefangen zu knacksen. aber laut ärzten kein ding.

bei der schulter siehts anders aus. die ärzte meinten ich solle vermeiden, den rest meines lebens mehr als 15 kilo zu heben; ebenso wie bewegungen alá kraulen, bzw ruckartige hebebewegungen usw vermeiden.

vllt hat da jmd noch ne ahnung was ich ausser radfahren geht. einseitig gewichte stemmen ist ja nu nicht ganz so optimal


----------



## Rayon (2. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die frage??
> 
> @Rayon
> von Eiweißpräparaten halte ich persönlich gar nix.... ich achte auf die ernährung aber das zeug bekommt mir gar nicht.
> Hab auch gute ergebnisse beim Muskelaufbau ohne jedes zusatzpräparat



Geht mir nicht primär um den Muskelaufbau, geht mir um Abends das richtige essen!


----------



## Nijara (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ebenfalls die hüfte, nach ner beckenop hat die angefangen zu knacksen. aber laut ärzten kein ding.



Zuviel Snu-snu was? *g*


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

fräullein. et klatscht gleich zweimal, und zwar jede backe einmal !


----------



## Nijara (2. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann schlägst du mir wenigtens nicht ins Gesicht!


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Gut, dann schlägst du mir wenigtens nicht ins Gesicht!



welcher kranke typ würde sowas machen???? frauen schlägt man nicht!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> welcher kranke typ würde sowas machen???? frauen schlägt man nicht!



y u no understand?...


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja die schulter hab ich oben geschrieben ( acgsprengung) die knie hab ich selber kaputt gemacht (fahrradunfall, motorradunfall.), mehrere schleimbeutel usw entfernt, wurde damals aber ohne einschrenkungen entlassen. ebenfalls die hüfte, nach ner beckenop hat die angefangen zu knacksen. aber laut ärzten kein ding.
> 
> bei der schulter siehts anders aus. die ärzte meinten ich solle vermeiden, den rest meines lebens mehr als 15 kilo zu heben; ebenso wie bewegungen alá kraulen, bzw ruckartige hebebewegungen usw vermeiden.
> 
> vllt hat da jmd noch ne ahnung was ich ausser radfahren geht. einseitig gewichte stemmen ist ja nu nicht ganz so optimal



Schwimmen wurde ja bereits gesagt, ist sehr gelenkschonend.

Würde an deiner stelle aber auch echt mal zu nem Physiotherapeuten gehen und mich beraten lassen. Bei sovielen Wehwehchen macht man sicher schnell was ernsthaft kaputt... das gilt es zu vermeiden.
Ansonsten wäre Walken bzw. langsames laufen ein Anfang. Allerdings für die Knie....? naja bleibt nicht viel, deswegen fachmann konsultieren


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Gut, dann schlägst du mir wenigtens nicht ins Gesicht!



Mag auch.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

finger weg du lüstling!


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Weg mit der Wampe? Dann mit dem Fahrad auf die Rampe!


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich damals bei Mcfit auch nen ernährungsplan bekommen hab, obwohl ich das ursprünglich gar nicht wollte



McFit ist der größte Rotz nicht so mein Fall. Ich war dort vor Jahren angemeldet, weil ich mich bewegen wollte und nicht wusste, wo ich anfangen sollte. 
Obwohl ich nicht explizit abnehmen wollte, wurde mir erst mal ein Ernährungsplan aufgedrängt und man riet mir, keine Kohlenhydrate und kein Obst mehr zu konsumieren. In Kombination mit pflanzlicher Ernährung kommt das besonders gut, da kann man das Essen dann auch direkt einstellen. 
Abgesehen davon hat man im Studio auch selten einen kompetenten Trainer gesehen, der einem die Geräte erklärt hat. Beim Probetraining waren 15 Leute in einer Gruppe und ich persönlich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Trainer möglichst schnell alle Geräte abhandeln wollte. Die Teilnehmer schauten sich nur fragend an und ich habe irgendwann komplett abgeschaltet.

Für McFit spricht allerdings die tolle Klientel, die man dort antrifft. Schon in der ersten Stunde bekommt man exotische Pülverchen zum Muskelaufbau angeboten und als Frau wird man mit charmanten Komplimenten überhäuft ("Du, Mädschen, ficki, ficki?"). Was will man mehr?

Na gut, vielleicht habe ich einfach das falsche Studio erwischt, aber generell scheint die Asi-Dichte bei McFit generell etwas höher zu sein, als bei privaten Studios.

@Topic:

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich finde Männer mit Bauch sexy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fjord Games (26. Juli 2013)

Das Grundrezept ist immer gleich: Mehr verbrauchen als man reinfährt.

Ich laufe seit 4 Monaten nun 2-3x pro Woche 8-10km, gehe 1x die Woche ins Studio, ernähre mich low carb und habe in der Zeit nun 15kg runter und das reicht schon fast.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich finde Männer mit Bauch sexy.



\ o /


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> \ o /



zam, deanne mag uns beide  ^^


----------

